
PuTTY 0.73 - theandrewbailey
https://lists.tartarus.org/pipermail/putty-announce/2019/000029.html
======
jchw
PuTTY is fine of course, but just FYI to those who don’t realize it: Microsoft
has worked for a while to port OpenSSH to Windows proper. I think they are
even shipping it with Windows nowadays.

[https://github.com/PowerShell/openssh-
portable](https://github.com/PowerShell/openssh-portable)

~~~
smitty1e
Mobatek's MobaXterm is a truly superior product:

[https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/)

SSH, remote desktops, hugs & cupcakes for all my friends!

~~~
xorcist
MobaXterm is not free/open source software. This may or may not be relevant to
you of course.

~~~
smitty1e
What do you mean? They offer a paid version with some minor bennies.

The product is of sufficient value that it's worth supporting.

------
alibert
I'm been using a pretty "obscure" fork named PuTTY CAC. The big feature added
is that you can use it with a SmartCard including a Yubikey.

I know the most popular use of Yubikey + SSH is via OpenPGP but it involves a
lot of things which are not working very well on Windows (namely GPG4Win,
unstable gpg-connect-agent, etc.).

With this fork, you just need to install the official Yubikey mini driver to
have it work with PuTTY CAC. (You will also need Yubikey Manager to configure
your key).

Connect your Yubikey, launch PuTTY CAC, look in SSH>Certificate, enable
Attempt cert auth, Set CAPI cert (choose your Yubikey cert).

It even works through Windows Remote Desktop.

[https://github.com/NoMoreFood/putty-cac](https://github.com/NoMoreFood/putty-
cac)

~~~
boredpenguin
When I used Windows, to use an OpenPGP smartcard with SSH I used this
smartcard-enabled fork of pageant[0]. According to the page it should also
support Yubikeys.

The process was: launch sc-pageant.exe, insert smartcard in reader, and ready
to connect with any SSH client with agent support.

However it is not open source and you have to register your key if you don't
want to get an annoying popup from time to time (iirc it was 1€, but you could
also email the developer if you were using an OpenPGP card).

[0]: [https://smartcard-auth.de/download-en.html](https://smartcard-
auth.de/download-en.html)

~~~
alibert
Wow, it's even better!

But the licensing is meh. 20 euros for one public key hardcoded to the
license...

------
BuildTheRobots
I've been using KiTTY for a while now which was forked from a slightly older
version of PuTTY and seems to have far more features (and bugfixes)

[http://www.9bis.net/kitty/](http://www.9bis.net/kitty/)

~~~
vortico
Not to be confused with
[https://github.com/kovidgoyal/kitty](https://github.com/kovidgoyal/kitty), a
GPU-accelerated terminal for MacOS and Linux.

~~~
berbec
When have you ever been cpu-bottlenecked on your SSH session?

~~~
dijit
Quite often if you have transparency enabled and have a lot of output.

And since stdout is blocking, it _can_ actually affect the performance of
programs.

(and, anyway, it's about input latency)

------
blahyawnblah
Out of curiosity, why is the version number so low? It's been around forever.

~~~
barkingcat
Why does that matter? It's a mature piece of software that has ongoing fixes.

~~~
_bxg1
That's exactly the point: a version number <1.0 is the universal signifier for
"this isn't ready to be a daily-driver yet". If that doesn't apply to PuTTY,
it's a (minor) failure of communication.

~~~
flomo
Or it is a feature because they don't care about your particular production
support issues.

------
cdubzzz
I highly recommend the Bitvise SSH Client[0] for anyone looking for more
features and (I believe) a better interface.

[0] [https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client](https://www.bitvise.com/ssh-client)

------
jhallenworld
I have several PuTTY requests for serial port:

\- A pulldown to allow you to select a serial port, as in TeraTERM. I
frequently can not recommend PuTTY to non-power users because it lacks this
one feature. And yes, I know it's hard, but it's not that hard.

\- Integrated Zmodem support. I use Zmodem for firmware updates for some
embedded applications. It works great over TeraTERM.

\- Sixel support (as in xterm), so that embedded applications can print graphs
through the console serial port.

------
bedros
I used to use Putty for all my SSH on windows, until I discovered mobaXterm;
it's Fk amazing. not only an SSH client, but you can also browse files at
destination, and copy files there from same window; it also has xserver built
in to run GUI on destination machine

------
marvion
SuperPutty is a nice Addition to get tabs and a session manager with folders:

[https://github.com/jimradford/superputty](https://github.com/jimradford/superputty)

~~~
GordonS
I was going to mention it, but I see someone else got there first :)

I've been using SuperPutty for several years now - tabbed UI is really useful,
as is the folder organisation of lots of connections.

~~~
Alex63
Haven't tried SuperPutty, but I find that Putty + ConEmu is good for a tabbed
UI.

------
astatine
After using PuTTY for many years, and then Bitvise SSH client for some more, I
shifted to Termius. The thing that finally made me switch from both the
earlier really good products was its ability to work across Windows/Mac _and_
Android, and syncing hosts/credentials across the instances. It has a free
version which provides SSH and port forwarding and a paid one with more
features.

[https://termius.com/](https://termius.com/)

~~~
snagglegaggle
That looks very nice. I appreciate the link. Are you (or is anyone) aware of
open source alternatives?

I really like how it shows the terminal, but kind of separate from the phone
UI. A lot try to show you the terminal _as_ the phone UI and it does not work
well.

------
majkinetor
Already available on Chocolatey:

    
    
        cinst putty
    

FYI, kitty, putty fork has some better options

    
    
        cinst kitty
    
    

[https://chocolatey.org/packages/putty](https://chocolatey.org/packages/putty)
[https://chocolatey.org/packages/kitty](https://chocolatey.org/packages/kitty)

------
nothingnewhere
No mention of Cygwin? You get all most used Linux terminal applications ported
to Windows.

------
zeptomu
My advice for people (who want to use SSH on Windows) is to install Git which
ships with Git Bash and SSH.

~~~
mkl
In my experience WSL is much simpler and more flexible than that. Bash, git,
ssh, tmux, and any other Linux utilities you want.

